# Garmin echomap



## pdtroup08 (Apr 24, 2014)

Does anyone have experience with the echomap units. The 73sv is in the bargain cave at cabelas for 550 right now and I'm considering an upgrade from my helix 5. Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

I have the 73dv and a good buddy has the 73sv...what questions do you have?


----------



## pdtroup08 (Apr 24, 2014)

Wondering about ease of use and mapping mostly. Just not familiar with garmin are they user friendly to operate and how is the imaging in your opinion?


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Its hands dow the easiest unit on the market to use....the mapping is just "ok" so to speak....its basically the same maps as the standand lowarance units use...the lakevu ultra has no lake maps in this area...if you pm me you number i can send you a pic of the underwater bridge in misquoto lake from my buddies 73sv unit..its incredible...


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

the pic is a picture taking from a phone of the unit on the water,so the quality did suffer a little...hope this helps...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

nice screen shot. Just bought 2 of the 73sv's and still need to install them.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

bobk what is difference between 73dv and 73ssv, thank you


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

pd, not sure if you bought garmin yet but the 73 dv with lake vu and transducer is priced at $425 bass pro
* Garmin EchoMAP 73DV HD Fishfinder and Chartplotter with LakeVu HD Maps*
2288066

In Stock

*







*


$424.99


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

73dv=is the down view model....73sv=is down view and side view...different transducers...


----------

